# Bist du flauschig?



## Flauschie-Waldkautz (8. Februar 2013)

_Das neue Addon steht vor der Tür! Da gönnen wir uns eine neue, aktuelle, überarbeitete und absolut staubfreie Gildenvorstellung ^^ _

 

*[A - Ulduar/Gilneas] Bist Du flauschig? *

Ha! Du denkst Du bist flauschig?
Dann solltest du jetzt definitiv weiterlesen! ^^

Der Pre-Patch ist endlich erschienen und Warlords of Draenor steht vor der Tür!
Und genau deshalb suchen wir nun ein paar neue Flauschies für gemeinsame Unternehmungen im neuen Addon.

*Wer sind wir? *
Die Flauschies sind eine kleine, familiäre Fun-Gilde, welche auf den verknüpften EU-Realms Ulduar und Gilneas beheimatet ist. Wir sind keine Massengilde, sondern legen Wert auf Gemeinschaft und eine angenehme Atmosphäre. Aus diesem Grund halten wir auch den Spielerpool innerhalb der Gilde möglichst klein - und flauschig. : )

Unsere Hauptinteressen sind im PvE angesiedelt. In erster Linie bedeutet dies gemeinsames Leveln/Twinken, Inis, Szenarien oder LFR. Aber auch Erfolgs-Jäger, Mount- und Haustiersammler/-kämpfer sind bei uns zu finden. Im Vordergrund steht dabei vor allem der Spaß am Spiel - egal, ob wir nun gemeinsam Rumwipen oder erfolgreich unser Ziel erreichen.
Bisher waren wir keine großen Raider - so ehrlich muss man sein - aber möglicherweise bieten sich mit WoD ja häufiger Möglichkeiten als bisher?
PvP (Arena, Schlachtfelder) ist aktuell kein Schwerpunkt - dennoch flauschen wir sporadisch auch mal den ein oder anderen Hordler um. ^^

Wenn Du noch mehr über uns erfahren möchtest, schau Dich doch ein wenig auf unserer Gildenhomepage um: * http://wowgilden.net/istflauschig *.

*Interesse geweckt? *
Dann melde Dich einfach bei uns in unserem Forum - wir beißen bestimmt nicht. : )

Viele Grüße,
Waldkautz, Valkyra und die Flauschies! ^^


----------



## Yaralin (8. Februar 2013)

Wer ist nicht flauschig? 

Ein pusch für die nette Vorstellung


----------



## Flauschie-Waldkautz (14. Februar 2013)

Wir sind immer noch auf der Suche nach flauschigen Fusseln  
Den ein oder anderen konnten wir schon einsammeln, aber da geht noch was!

Traut euch! Wir beißen nicht - wir flauschen nur... ^^


----------



## Flauschie-Waldkautz (23. Februar 2013)

Und? Schon flauschig? Wenn nicht wirds Zeit!

Der Fussel-Alarm auf Ulduar geht weiter


----------



## Flauschie-Waldkautz (27. Februar 2013)

Sprichwort des Tages:

"Der frühe Flauschie fängt den Fussel!" *hust*


----------



## Schattenmaster25 (28. Februar 2013)

xDDD


----------



## Flauschie-Waldkautz (6. März 2013)

Wuhu der Patch ist da  Keine Lust allein auf ein neues Abenteuer zu gehen?

Dann aufgepasst! Die Fusselrolle wurde offiziell ausgepackt und dreht weiter ihre Runden


----------



## Stonekeep (12. März 2013)

Hallo!
-Dies soll kein Push sein, sondern meine Erfahrungen widerspiegeln-

Vielen wird es ähnlich gegangen sein wie mir. Einloggen, Char auswählen und keiner oder recht wenige on. Man steht rum und die Unlust und Langeweile holt einen ein. So gings mir eine zeitlang. Nach ein paar Wochen Pause übermannte es mich mal wieder und fix eine Gamecard gekauft. "Soll ich, soll ich nicht?" Doch ich tat es. Gamecard freigerubbelt und Unlust und Langeweile holte mich wieder ein. Per Zufall stolperte ich hier in Buffed.de Gildengesuche über die Flauschies.
Eigentlich bin ich nicht der Typ der so einfach irgendwo neu anfängt. Und so im Forum einfach jemanden anzuschreiben, ist nicht so mein Ding. 
Irgendwas sprach mich dennoch an. Die Aufmachung, die persönliche Ansprache, das Komplett-Bild passte und natürlich die fehlende Alternativen.

Anderer Server, andere Fraktion und mal nen Char spielen der nicht dem Mainstream angehört. Nach ein wenig Hin und Her schrieb ich an und erstellte mir eine kleine Gnom-Mönchin. Nach 2 Tagen bekam ich die Einladung und gehöre nun zu den Flauschies. Es war natürlich eine Umstellung - Erst Raidgilde und nun eine kleine Fungilde. Es passte und passt weiterhin. Das Alter, Familie und Verständnis wenn man mal nicht so Lust hat oder Zeit. 
Wir sind nun auf der Suche nach Leuten die (vielleicht) einen Neuanfang wagen wollen. Es lohnt sich wirklich. Mal ohne Erbstücke, ohne Druck zu questen, Fun haben. 

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sag --- WAGT EINEN NEUANFANG!!   Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall - ich habe es seit 5 Wochen nicht bereut und es hat sich keine Unlust und Langeweile eingestellt (was bei mir viel heißen soll)

Würden uns freuen wenn sich ein paar entschließen würden "flauschig" zu werden.

Wir sehen uns im Spiel


----------



## Flauschie-Waldkautz (20. März 2013)

Flauschige Grüße 

Unsere Fusselaktion ist in vollem Gange! Neugierig geworden? Dann meld dich schnell bei uns! 
Das Klebeband an der Fusselrolle ist noch nicht voll genug ^^


----------



## Flauschie-Waldkautz (27. März 2013)

Hallo Ihr potenziellen Fussel  Noch immer nicht bei den Flauschies? Dann wird's Zeit! 
Ob alter Hase, Neuling oder Nochmalwiedereinsteiger - bist du flauschig? Dann bist du bei uns richtig!


----------



## Teqjoes (27. März 2013)

Ich muss ja mal sagen, dass dieses endlich mal eine geile Gildenwerbung ist!


----------



## metera (3. April 2013)

Eine wirklich sehr nette und hilfsbereite Gilde. Jeder der mal wieder abseits von Massengilde und rammelvollem Servern eine familliäre Athmosphäre sucht ist hier richtig *schleim* 

Gruß mete/kifu/illi


----------



## Flauschie-Waldkautz (30. April 2013)

kleines, flauschiges Update:

In den letzten Wochen haben wir wirklich nette Menschen kennen lernen und einflauschen dürfen ^^ Und genau deswegen suchen wir auch weiter! Unsere Gemeinschaft wird wieder größer, bleibt aber trotzdem familiär. Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst, dann melde dich einfach


----------



## metera (24. September 2013)

/nach oben schieb




Wir suchen aktuell noch weitere flauschige Member, um eventuell mal vergangene oder aktuelle Raids zu besuchen.

Meldet euch!




'MfG


----------



## Flauschie-Waldkautz (20. Oktober 2014)

Ein kleiner Aktualitäts-Push

 

*den _verzauberten Besen_ auspack und hier mal ordentlich durchfegt*


----------



## Jesbi (21. Oktober 2014)

Eine wirklich sympatische Gildenvorstellung und eure Gildenhomepage verstärkt den Eindruck.

 

Ich sollte mir mal einen Charakter auf Ulduar erstellen 

 

mfg


----------



## Flauschie-Waldkautz (30. Oktober 2014)

Die Fusselrolle hat zugeschlagen ^^ Damit muss man rechnen, wenn man sich bei uns meldet!

 

Aber keine Sorge, wer flauschig sein möchte, findet sicherlich noch ein Plätzchen bei uns : )


----------

